# Catfish Baits



## bassproangler (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey, I usually use livers or crawlers to cach big cats since the water is so muddyI don't think there's any other way of catching fish like using lures. Is that true? Do any of you guys use crankbaits, topwaters, or anything else other than live bait to fish the Red River or sheyenne? I'm really wondering!


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

cut up goldeyes are all i will use, and its free


----------



## bassproangler (Apr 8, 2007)

Anybody else? Just live bait? No buzzbaits? Rattlers?


----------



## Forstner (Aug 29, 2006)

This could just be me but....i believe Catfish could be some of the laziest fish in the midwest! From what i understand is, they dont move for bait a whole lot! occasionally u will get a big cat patroling the channels and stuff but alot dont move and they wait for bait to come to them! So i personaly think that rattlers and buzz baits dont work to well for them!! You want something that smells!..bloodbait for example!!........just my 2 cents


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Catfish are like vultures. They are creatures of opertunity. They will go after a live bait if it swims in front of them but for the most part they sit and wait for something to come to them that is easy. They will go in search of something stinky so that is why stink bait or cut bait works well for them.


----------

